# 243 heads



## slackr (Aug 23, 2007)

i have an '04 gto (k&n filter) and was wondering how much power would i get from these heads. would i also be able to pass california's emission testing?
thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats a good question that I don't know, you would have to talk to someone that has done this before that live in California(ls1tech, ls1gto). Putting 243(LS6)heads on your car would help you. The higher compression and better flowing heads to match the intake would be an improvement. Your only bottleneck would be the camshaft, on the Corvette the cam took advantage of the heads. On the emission testing it is hard to say your might pass but it is all in the tuning. You can have your car dyno tune to take advantage of the heads and help you pass emissions. Raw power maybe between 20-30hp gain.


----------



## Red Devil (Dec 31, 2006)

*LG Gsx cam*

I would try the AFR heads with the LG Gsx e cam. I´s supposed to be emission leagel in CA. I´v got the same combo in my Vette (and headers)
Regards Tomas


----------



## rednari (Dec 16, 2006)

The stock heads for the 05-06 LS2 motor are 243s. You should have no head related problems with passing the emission test.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the 243 heads with sodium filled valves on your engine with a cam would be a LS6 basically


----------

